

Airbnb to collect hotel taxes for San Francisco rentals - zmitri
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Airbnb-to-collect-hotel-taxes-for-San-Francisco-5365352.php

======
calbear81
"We know from countless discussions with our hosts that they want to pay
taxes, but some of these rules are arcane and difficult to follow. Some hosts
have even tried to pay taxes in San Francisco and been turned away."

I find it hard to believe that any host voluntarily said "Please, take my
money because I want to pay more taxes!" This is akin to someone actually
reporting their out-of-state online purchases on their income tax return.

Seems like a somewhat risky move given that they're admitting they are like a
"hotel" in which case they may also need to adhere to safety rules (fire
escape posted, etc.) that hotels have to comply with as well.

